# Gamer Pc



## Jen (31. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich wollt mir einen Gamer Pc kaufen(nicht selber zusammen bauen). 
Mein Geldbeutel reicht bis zu 2000 Euro.

Der Pc sollte die neusten Spiele auf Sehr hoher Qualität spielen können (z.B. Battlefield 3, The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim, .....) ich weiß sind noch nicht erschienen, aber sollen ja bald erscheinen.

Ich hab schon ein bisschen geguckt und hab da auch schon 3 PCs gefunden aber ich weiß nicht ob die gut genug sind (Preisleistungsverhältnis) .
http://www.tec-direkt.de/Wassergekuehlte-PC-Systeme/Intel-Core-i7-960-HOOVER.html
PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet - Intel Core i7 990X BLASTER Wassergekhlte PC Systeme A701568
Produkt | xtratec.net - Gamer PCs günstig mit Wasserkühlung, High-End Gaming

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Du hast 2x den gleichen verlinkt.

Ich würde keinen davon nehmen, der der 990X ist nur teuer, aber langsamer als der 4x günstigere i7 2600.
Lass dir von Hardwareversand oder Alternate ein Rechner zusammenbauen, mit Komponenten, die du hier mit uns ermitteln kannst, damit fährst du deutlich besser.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du selbst zusammenstellst, kommst Du nicht nur günstiger, sondern Du bekommst auch hochwertigere und leisere Komponenten.


----------



## Jen (31. Juli 2011)

Das hier ist die nummer 3
PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet - Intel Core i7 950 HOOVER Wassergekhlte PC Systeme A700561


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Kannst du auch knicken, ist noch mal langsamer als der i7 2600.
Außerdem ist der Sockel 1366 tot, der wird im Herbst abgelöst.
KAuf dir was auf Basis vom Sockel 1155, mit einem i7 2600 und einer GTX 580 hast du maximale Spiele Power, mehr als die drei Rechner und bezahlst trotzdem weniger.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Sowas in der Richtung wäre nicht schlecht:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ~245
Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~115
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ~100 
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder  Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85 oder  eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€  
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5  ~400
optional USB 3.0 Frontpanel: Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter ~13  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder  Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung wäre nicht schlecht:


 Wie wäre es wenn er uns zuerst verrät in welcher Auflösung er spielt?


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn er uns zuerst verrät in welcher Auflösung er spielt?


 
Das wäre prima, denn dann kann man den Vorschlag anpassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das wäre prima, denn dann kann man den Vorschlag anpassen


 
800x600 Pixel, damit der 990X vorne ist.


----------



## Jen (31. Juli 2011)

1920 x 1080 Pixel


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Dann wäre der obige Vorschlag nicht verkehrt. Die Systemvoraussetzungen der o.g. Spiele sind afaik noch nicht bekannt. Kann also gut sein, dass eine GTX560Ti gut ausreicht. Genauso gut kann aber die GTX580 bei allen Settings auf max wegklappen.


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

da wäre bei dem Budget vielleicht noch ne SoKa drinn 

wäre eine Soundkarte interessant


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2011)

Bei der Auflösung würde ich als Kompromiss eine von diesen Grakas empfehlen:

ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

Gruß


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> wäre eine Soundkarte interessant


 Die meisten normalen PC-Nutzer brauchen keine separate Soudkarte. 
Ich bin für einen i5-2500k, mehr braucht man zum Spielen nicht.


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich bin für einen i5-2500k, mehr braucht man zum Spielen nicht.


Vollkommen richtig. Vom gesparten Geld kann man dann schön in den Urlaub fahren oder seiner Freundin was nettes kaufen

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Budget würde ich die Asus Matrix reinhauen. Pfeif auf die Knete. 
ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich die Asus Matrix reinhauen. Pfeif auf die Knete.
> ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Aber der i7-2600k muss nun wirklich nicht sein...

Gruß


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich die Asus Matrix reinhauen. Pfeif auf die Knete.
> ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Pff, was willsten damit... 3 hiervon sind auch okay. 

Spass bei Seite, i5-2500k und GTX560-Ti, das ist meine Empfehlung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Aber der i7-2600k muss nun wirklich nicht sein...
> 
> Gruß


 
Wieso, das Budget ist doch da, da kann man zuschlagen und gut.


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, das Budget ist doch da, da kann man zuschlagen und gut.


 Schlechte Einstellung...
Man kauft nach Bedarf, nicht auf Vorrat.

*Edit:* Wenn ihr zu viel Geld habt, ich kanns brauchen. 
16 Jähriger Schüler, mein i5 ist kurz vorm Sterben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Man kauft erst mal, was man will und wenn er neben Spielen auch Videobearbeitung macht und Downsampling betreiben möchte, fährt er damit nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kauft erst mal, was man will und wenn er neben Spielen auch Videobearbeitung macht und Downsampling betreiben möchte, fährt er damit nicht schlecht.


 Hat er das geschrieben? Nein 

Aber mal generell, ich hab hier noch keinen gesehen, der mit Programmen arbeitet, die von HT profitieren.
Alleine schon weil die Lizenzen dafür über 1000€ kosten...


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kauft erst mal, was man will und wenn er neben Spielen auch Videobearbeitung macht und Downsampling betreiben möchte, fährt er damit nicht schlecht.


Schon, es war aber halt eindeutig von einem Gaming-PC die Rede... und da langt der i5-2500k nunmal dicke aus Selbst für Videobearbeitung/Downsampling sollte die Power des i5 allemal reichen. Gut, wenn das Budget *unbedingt* ausgereizt werden soll, kann man den i7 in Erwägung ziehen

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Hat er das geschrieben? Nein



Warte mal ab, immerhin will er ja den 990X haben. 



Kev95 schrieb:


> Aber mal generell, ich hab hier noch keinen gesehen, der mit Programmen arbeitet, die von HT profitieren.
> Alleine schon weil die Lizenzen dafür über 1000€ kosten...


 
Wieso, jedes Programm, das Multi Core ist und nicht in der Lage ist, die physikalischen Kerne auszulasten, profitieren davon.
Verwechsel das nicht mit Cuda.


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, jedes Programm, das Multi Core ist und nicht in der Lage ist, die physikalischen Kerne auszulasten, profitieren davon.


 Nenn mir ein Video-Bearbeitungs-Programm, das unter 1000€ kostet und 6-8 Kerne nutzt.
Ich sag schonmal soviel, Sony Vegas tuts nicht...

*Genug Off-Topic jetzt:* Ich vermute er hat nur geguckt was viel kostet und daran entschieden obs gut ist oder eben nicht.
Deshalb ist er auf den 990X gestoßen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein Video-Bearbeitungs-Programm, das unter 1000€ kostet und 6-8 Kerne nutzt.
> Ich sag schonmal soviel, Sony Vegas tuts nicht...


 
Ich rede davon, dass SMT hier mehr bringt als nichts, deswegen ist der i7 auch in Anwendungen zum Teil deutlich schneller als der i5.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir den TE vom i7-990X auf den i7-2600K runterhandeln, ist das schon mal ein großer Erfolg


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Sinnvoll ist natürlich zu erfahren, was er alles genau machen will, nur dann kann man einen perfekt abgestimmten Rechner zusammenstellen.


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn wir den TE vom i7-990X auf den i7-2600K runterhandeln, ist das schon mal ein großer Erfolg


So kann man es natürlich auch sehen. Wenn die Kiste aber fast ausschließlich zum zocken genutzt wird, vote ich trotzdem für den i5-2500k

Gruß


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, das Budget ist doch da, da kann man zuschlagen und gut.


 

endlich  genau meine Meinung


----------



## Gazelle (31. Juli 2011)

Immer selber bauen!!!!! Billiger, Besser, Bestimmt langlebiger (Die 3 "B"s )


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

*@ Kev95
Edit:* Wenn ihr zu viel Geld habt, ich kanns brauchen. 
16 Jähriger Schüler, mein i5 ist kurz vorm Sterben... 						
kannst im Oktober einen 1090T und eine 890FX Platine haben


----------



## Jen (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich such einen Pc der noch in paar jahren fast alles auf sehr hoher qualität spielen kann. 
Ich will nicht nach 2 jahren wieder ne neue Grafikkarte oder nen neuen CPU kaufen müssen.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

1090T ist doch ne top Cpu.

Zieht meinen aus


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

Jen schrieb:


> Also ich such einen Pc der noch in paar jahren fast alles auf sehr hoher qualität spielen kann.
> Ich will nicht nach 2 jahren wieder ne neue Grafikkarte oder nen neuen CPU kaufen müssen.


 
Der i5 reicht locker mehr als 2 Jahre aus erst recht wenn du ihn übertaktest! Die Grafikkarte wäre das einzige was du in ca. 2 Jahren austauschen solltest. ich finde das wäre auch das sinnvollste denn umso teurer ist nicht = umso besser


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Poste am besten mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge


----------



## Jen (31. Juli 2011)

Kann wer eine ordentliche Liste machen oder einen Link wo alle Teile drauf stehen. (Sprich schon in einem fertigen PC) 
Grafikkarte sollte eine Nvidia GTX sein.  Ich denk an eine GTX 580
Der CPU sollte i7 schon sein.
8-12 DDR3 RAM
Wasserkühlung
Festplatte 1-2 TB

Wie gesagt er sollte Battelfield 3 auf bester Qualität spielen können.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Eine Liste habe ich doch schon auf der ersten Seite gepostet. Für eine Wasserkühlung empfiehlt sich allerdings eine EVGA im Referenzdesign, also eine EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (015-P3-1580-ER) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jen (1. August 2011)

Der sieht so aus als ob er alles hätte von deiner Liste
PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet - Intel Core i7 2600K SANDY BRIDGE Wassergekhlte PC Systeme A701509


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Das Netzteil ist nicht so der Hit. Und der RAM:  Die RAM Spannung ist viel zu hoch. Intel empfiehlt eine maximale RAM-Spannung von 1,55 Volt für SandyBridge. Und da der RAM Controller in der CPU sitzt, würde ich da auf Intel hören.

Aber das Geilste ist ja, dass die eine auf die CPU beschränkte Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung nehmen, die Grafikkarte ist also luftgekühlt. Wahrscheinlich ist die dann im Referenzdesign, und das ist sehr laut und schlecht übertaktbar.

Mit einer echten Wasserkühlung hat das nichts zu tun.

Totale Verarschung


----------



## Jen (1. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem:
Ultimate-PC GTX580-Edition W7HP64


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Hai ich bin auch auf der suche nach exakt dem selben PC der genau das gleiche tuhen können soll habe aba nicht die nötige erfahrung was das angeht deswegen will ich mich mal zu dem gespräch hinzufügen. Das angebot mit der wasserkühlung U.S.W. hört sich echt verlockend an aba dann hab ich ja die negative seite zu gesicht bekommen. Und das neue angebot was du gerade bepostet hast hab ich mir auch schon angekuckt weiß aba nicht wies damit steht weil ich mich wie schon gesagt nicht so damit auskenne.

Ich will auch Battlefield 3, Crysis 2 u.s.w. auf voller leistung zocken können damit die sache Ordentlich Performence hat. Bin schon gespannt auf die Antwort der Experten was die zu dem angebot sagen.

Bis dann see ya


----------



## ChaoZ (1. August 2011)

Stell dir am besten aus den einzelnen Teilen selbst einen PC zusammen. Das zusammen bauen ist wie Lego, macht Spaß


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

^^ da is halt wieder das problem das ich mich da nich so auskenn und keine ahnung hab welche komponenten perfekt zusammen arbeiten und welchen nicht.
Am schluss kauf ich mir da Hardware die dann Überhaupt nicht Funtzt für viel geld gekauft


----------



## pringles (1. August 2011)

Also dafür das die Hardware zusammenpasst und läuft gibt's hier dieses wundervolle Forum wo 100e nur darauf warten dir zu Hilfe zu eilen und dich zu beraten  
Bei Youtube gibt es super Videos zum Zusammenbau und wenn du dann irgwann Probleme hast gibt's hier das Forum das auch weiter hilft. 
Also z. Z. ist ja auch, wenn sie bei knapp 200 liegt, die gtx 480 nen preistipp also wird das schon mit ner gtx 580, die zwar absolut überteuert ist, was echt endgeiles auch wenn ich absolut der Meinung bin das auch dann der i5 reicht und die graka eigl. immer begrenzt. 
Bitte jetzt nicht hauen aber wenn er das Geld hat kann er doch auch ne graka mit ner fertigen wakü drauf kaufen falls er Angst hat das nicht zu können oder?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Wenn Du Dir den Zusammenbau nicht zutraust, es gibt Versandhändler, die den Rechner auch montieren, z.B. hardwareversand.de, mindfactory.de oder alternate.de

Auf diese Rechner hast Du genau so 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, wie bei einem dieser Komplett-PC's.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Jen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem:
> Ultimate-PC GTX580-Edition W7HP64


 
Viel zu teuer.


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2011)

Nimm die von Softy schon vorgeschlagene Konfig von Seite 1 und stell sie dir über  Geizhals bei Hardwareversand zusammen... Dieser Online-Shop bastelt dir deinen Rechenknecht für einen Zwanni  extra betriebsbereit zusammen und schraubt dir auch diesen Kühler auf die CPU:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Gruß


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy's Konfiguration auf Seite 1 wäre das Optimum für euch 2 (mit Luftkühlung). Wenn es trotzdem eine WaKü sein soll, sucht ihr erstmal ein Gehäuse, wo mindestens Platz für 5 Lüfter auf Radiatoren ist (also z.B. ein Triple-Radi und ein Dual-Radi) und informiert euch, wie genau die Radis da reinpassen könnten. Dann könnt ihr ja noch (für den groben Einstieg) mich fragen oder im WaKü-Unterforum hier vorbeischauen, da tummeln sich die Profis und deren Guides, könnt ihr ja auch lesen. Wenn ihr all das machen wollt, sehen wir weiter


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ich hab bei dem link den mir facehugger geschickt hat den PC gefunden wie is der so?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Acer Aspire G7713 Predator (PT.SDPE2.023)
Giebts an dem etwas auszusetzen, is der vollkommen funtionstüchtig oda muss ma da noch irgendwas dazu kaufen.
Weil der Preiß sieht sehr verlockend aus und ich hab ma gehört das der Predator end geil sein soll.
Und es wäre noch ganz interessant ob ma den Konfigurieren kann weil ich brauch kein kartenleser oda ne soundkarte und ich würde am liebsten die GTX 580 drin haben als die ATI Radeon HD 5850
Und ich denk mal das der Crysis 2 schon auf voller Leistung packt oda? Nähmlich genau das will ich. 

Hoffe auf baltige Antworten THX schon ma


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Den kannst du vergessen, veraltet und deswegen zu teuer.
i5 750 und ATI 5850 sind alles andere als zeitgemäß und dafür noch knapp 1200€ zu verlangen ist ein schlechter Witz.

*Auf keinen Fall kaufen.*


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Schließe mich da quanti an. Den Rechner kannst Du vergessen, das ist ziemlicher Shice. Stell Dir selbst was zusammen und lass die Kiste für 20€ zusammenbauen, da kommst Du immer noch viel günstiger mit hochwertigeren Komponenten weg.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du bis jetzt genug Vorschläge hattest, Fertig-PCs sind und bleiben aus oft genug genannten Gründen einfach Mist! Bastel dir was feines aus unseren Vorschlägen zusammen und poste es hier!


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ja aba ich hab keine Ahnung was ich mir zusammen setzten soll von den 2000 versiedenen i5 und i7 prozessoren geschweige den von den motherboards
ich brauch einfach nur nen scheiß geilen PC der Crysis2(volle leitung) usw packt und bin bereit 1000 bis 1500 dafür hinzublettern.
Könnte mit da nich jemdand irgendwie was zusammen suchen das past und einwandfrei funtz und dass nicht überteuert is.
ich hab zb keine ahnung ob ich mir den i5 oda den i7 kaufen soll oda ob ich mir die GTX 580 kaufen soll oda irgendeine andere
oda was für ne SSD ich mir kaufen soll oda ob ich 4 oder doch lieber 8 GB arbeitsspeicher kaufen soll naja usw.

ich weiß es einfach nicht

Bitte verzweifelt um hilfe ^^


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

wie stehts eig mit dem hier naja der hat aba die GTX 580 nich drinn 
Aspire Predator II G7760 i7-2600

und wann is da der erscheinungs tag hä???


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit DDR3 Exceleram Black Sark PC10600/1333, CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet!Dark Rock Advanced
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Ich würde ja nicht ganz so viel Geld hinblättern wollen, das kann man besser sparen, das hier reicht dicke!

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~170€)
  CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B (~30-35€)
  GraKa: Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€) oder Asus HD 6950 Dual-Slot (~205€) bzw. Triple-Slot (~215€)
  Board: Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)
  Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333  (~35€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BD lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~70€, BD schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)
  Gehäuse: Lancool Dragonlord oder  CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool) (min. 30€)
  SSD (optional!): Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB) (~90-165€)

  HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~7€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€; Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


Bzw. ohne Übertaktung

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (~145€)
  CPU-Kühler: Boxed (~0€)
  Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)



Ob Crysis 2 (DX 11 mit Texturmods) drin ist, weiß noch keiner, aber das hier wäre definitiv die ausgewogenere Mischung für Full-HD!




EDIT: Ich weiß jetzt, wie ich Doppelposts vermeiden kann


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Muss ich die wärmelietpaste auch kaufen oda is da schon eine drinn?
Und das Gehäuse is nicht auffindbar wenn ich das suche 
Uns wo gehört das SSD hin?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Nein, Wärmeleitpaste ist beim Kühler dabei.

Welches Gehäuse meinst Du?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> wie stehts eig mit dem hier naja der hat aba die GTX 580 nich drinn
> Aspire Predator II G7760 i7-2600
> 
> und wann is da der erscheinungs tag hä???


 
Wow, 1500€ und nicht mal eine SSD drin, das ist schon schwach. 



huntertech schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich weiß jetzt, wie ich Doppelposts vermeiden kann



Weniger saufen?


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wow, 1500€ und nicht mal eine SSD drin, das ist schon schwach.


 Schwach? Das ist Abzocke pur...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Schwach? Das ist Abzocke pur...


 
So direkt wollte ich mich nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Das wo du mir den link geschickt hast hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So direkt wollte ich mich nicht ausdrücken.


 Ich wäre dafür, dass du, Softy etc. einen Komplett-PC-Shop aufmachen. 

Dann schlägste überall noch 50€ drauf und ihr werdet reich...
Mal abgesehen von den fiesen Steuern.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass du, Softy etc. einen PC-Shop aufmachen.
> 
> Dann schlägste überall noch 50€ drauf und ihr werdet reich...
> Mal abgesehen von den fiesen Steuern.


 
Ich würde sofot bei euch einkaufen wegen der guten beratung


----------



## HAWX (1. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre dafür, dass du, Softy etc. einen PC-Shop aufmachen.
> 
> Dann schlägste überall noch 50 drauf und ihr werdet reich...
> Mal abgesehen von den fiesen Steuern.



Der ist Zahnarzt und verdient wahrscheinlich mehr als PC-Shop Besitzer


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert der Link. Musste aber auch länger warten. Gehäuse ist eh Geschmackssache, Du kannst Dir ja auch ein anderes aussuchen, z.B. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Der ist Zahnarzt und verdient wahrscheinlich mehr als PC-Shop Besitzer


 Wer ist Zahnarzt?


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Achso ok aba da is immernoch das problem das ich keine ahnung hab wo die SSD hinkomt
Und die grafikkarte fin ich auch nich wenn ich bin grafik karten den namhen von der such


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass du, Softy etc. einen Komplett-PC-Shop aufmachen.
> 
> Dann schlägste überall noch 50€ drauf und ihr werdet reich...
> Mal abgesehen von den fiesen Steuern.


 
Aber Garantie gibts dann bei uns nicht, weil wir sonst pleite gehen. 
Und beim 5. Rechner gibts einen Feuerlöscher gratis. 



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wer ist Zahnarzt?



Die weichen Klopapierrollen.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> Achso ok aba da is immernoch das problem das ich keine ahnung hab wo die SSD hinkomt
> Und die grafikkarte fin ich auch nich wenn ich bin grafik karten den namhen von der such



Wenn Du den PC zusammenbauen lässt, bauen die ggf. auch die SSD mit ein 

Welche Grafikkarte willst Du nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Wo willst du denn kaufen? Einfach sagen, dann schaue ich nach und verlinke die Sachen, die gut sein, einfach und du kannst dann alles nach und nach in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Nvidia GTX 580 die schnellste singel CPU grafikkarte auf dem mark (wenn ich da richtig liege)


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ja bei hardwareversand bin ich grad und tuh mein PC zusammen setztn mit hilfe von softy


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> Ja bei hardwareversand bin ich grad und tuh mein PC zusammen setztn mit hilfe von softy


 
das kriegst du schon gebacken.

Was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Gehäuse grafikkarte und SSD  is glaubich alles hoffe ich zumindest
Muss ich bei den gehäusen auf irgendwas achten oda gehts da nur ums aussehen (weil die unterschiedlich kosten)


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

Muss es wirklich eine GTX580 sein?


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weniger saufen?


Nein, der macht bei mir bei langen Posts 2 Posts. Wenn ich aber direkt die Seite neu lade, macht er nur einen 



DaWali schrieb:


> Achso ok aba da is immernoch das problem das ich keine ahnung hab wo die SSD hinkomt
> Und die grafikkarte fin ich auch nich wenn ich bin grafik karten den namhen von der such


Notfalls kannst du die auch ins Gehäuse kleben, völlig egal. Es gibt aber auch 3,5" -> 2,5" Einbaurahmen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Garantie gibts dann bei uns nicht, weil wir sonst pleite gehen.
> Und beim 5. Rechner gibts einen Feuerlöscher gratis.


 Dann funktioniert nur jeder 5. PC 


Ich geh nichts ahnend in die Abstellkammer, auf der Suche nach ner neuen Rolle Zewa, und was muss ich da sehen? Softy stalket hinter mir her


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

ja wieso denn nich is die zu überteuert?
weil ich will für die nächsten games gerüstet sein die raus komm weil die sind ordentlich anspruchsvoll


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Du zahlst im Vergleich zu einer (völlig ausreichenden!) GTX 560 Ti 100% mehr für 40% mehr Leistung! Nimm besser die GTX 560 Ti und steck die 200€ in 2-3 Jahren in eine neue Karte, davon hast du viel mehr!


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nein, der macht bei mir bei langen Posts 2 Posts. Wenn ich aber direkt die Seite neu lade, macht er nur einen
> 
> 
> Notfalls kannst du die auch ins Gehäuse kleben, völlig egal. Es gibt aber auch 3,5" -> 2,5" Einbaurahmen
> ...


Du scherzkeks  ne aba ich kleb die doch ned da nei 
ich hoff das machen die für mich 

HÄ bei welcher kategorie sind denn die SSD´s


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Doppelseitiges Klebeband kannst du ruhig benutzen (nur nicht zu starkes, das löst die Farbe vom Gehäuse ab). Oder eben besagten Einbaurahmen.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Hä meinst du des erst das ich die da rein kleben soll?
die muss ma da doch bestimm irgendwo reinstecken?!?!
Und zu der GTX 560 Ti welche nehme ich da am besten?


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

Eine GTX580 lohnt sich wirklich nicht, lieber früher eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. 



DaWali schrieb:


> die muss ma da doch bestimm irgendwo reinstecken?!?!


 Die wird wie eine Festplatte per SATA-Kabel angeschlossen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> HÄ bei welcher kategorie sind denn die SSD´s


 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

ah alles kla noch ma zu dem gehäuse  was haltet ihr von dem?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF Mini Windows 922M ohne Netzteil


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Oder größer: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> ah alles kla noch ma zu dem gehäuse  was haltet ihr von dem?
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF Mini Windows 922M ohne Netzteil


 
Benutzt du etwa den Konfigurator?


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Jo des is die die ich schon im warenkorb hab  ich würde sie aba am liebsten gleich zu dem PC hinzufügen (was irgenwie nich funtz)

Kann ich euch irgendwie meine PC Konfiguration zeigen damit ihr euren saft dazu abgegen könnt?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Den Konfigurator brauchst Du nicht. Einfach alles in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

die ganze zeit schon


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

ACCCHHHSSOOOOO ok oh mann ^^


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

OMG wenn ich den ganze graffel in den warenkorb lege dann kommt 
*

be quiet!Dark Rock Advanced: Achtung ! Nur Eigenmontage !
Sie haben noch keine Grafikkarte ausgewählt.
Bei  der von Ihnen gewählten CPU empfehlen wir die Verwendung von  Wärmeleitpaste. Wenn Sie diese gleich mitbestellen möchten, können Sie  mit der ''Zurück''-Schaltfläche oder über die direkte Navigation zum  Schritt 1 zurückgehen und dort Ihre Auswahl ändern.
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> die ganze zeit schon


 
Mach das mal ohne. Einfach die Sachen aussuchen, die du haben willst, in den Warenkorb legen und dann zum nächsten Artikel.
Du weißt ja, was du haben willst.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Dann könntest Du eine hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) nehmen.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

OK dann noch mal alles oh mann ich hab jez seit na stunde den PC zusammen gesetz naja egal ich hab ja ferien


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, mach es ohne Konfigurator und vergiss nicht, den Zusammenbau dazuzulegen. Als Kühler kannst du den H60 nehmen, der wird montiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> OK dann noch mal alles oh mann ich hab jez seit na stunde den PC zusammen gesetz naja egal ich hab ja ferien


 
Wieso hast du eigentlich keinen eigenen Thread aufgemacht?


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

is die empfehlens wert?
ich hatte noch nie ne wasserkühlung muss ma da des wasserwecksleln?
ich hab keine ahnung oda besteht die gefahr dass das teil undicht wird?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Oh. Du bist ja gar nicht der TE  

Raus hier 

Die Corsair H60 läuft schon nicht aus  Das ist ein geschlossenes System, da musst Du nichts nachfüllen oder so


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> ich hatte noch nie ne wasserkühlung muss ma da des wasserwecksleln?
> ich hab keine ahnung oda besteht die gefahr dass das teil undicht wird?


 
Das ist eine kompakt Wasserkühlung, benutzen und wohlfühlen.
Auslaufen kann sie nur wenn sie beschädigt wird.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

was fürn teil


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Wer is TE  allso bei deinem 56 beitrag diese themas hast du bei der SSD optional hingeschrieben optional zu was ?^^


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> was fürn teil



Dann schau Dir mal die an : Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> Wer is TE  allso bei deinem 56 beitrag diese themas hast du bei der SSD optional hingeschrieben optional zu was ?^^


 Optional heißt, dass du sieh nicht einbauen musst!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

optional = nicht zwingend notwendig.

TE = Thread Ersteller


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

ja ich hab jez schon die H60 im warenkorb is die besser?
die müsste ich doch dann seperat bestellen oda?


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Hä wer is thread ersteller ? ich hab keinen Plan von was ddu redest^^
Und, softy welche soll ich jez nehmen die GTX 560 oda die 580?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> Hä wer is thread ersteller ? ich hab keinen Plan von was ddu redest^^


 
Der, der den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread geschrieben hat  Wenn hier alle durcheinander was zusammenstellen, wird es schnell unübersichtlich.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2011)

H100 ist am besten, aber die lüfter sollen nicht sehr leise sein

ich würde die GTX 560 Ti von gigabyte ode asus nehmen. die haben ne leise leistungsstarke kühlung


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> ich hatte noch nie ne wasserkühlung muss ma da des wasserwecksleln?
> ich hab keine ahnung oda besteht die gefahr dass das teil undicht wird?


 
Nimm sie einfach, das passt schon.
Du kannst dann auch die Vengeance nehmen. 

Nimm die Asus DCII.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      52,30 €
                                                                                                                                                          52,30 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV12C428DE entfernen Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      165,48 €
                                                                                                                                                          165,48 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV20I7K6DE entfernen Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      251,26 €
                                                                                                                                                          251,26 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV1139UNDE entfernen ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      118,17 €
                                                                                                                                                          118,17 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV1310F3DE entfernen Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      43,21 €
                                                                                                                                                          43,21 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV20EX07DE entfernen 8GB-Kit DDR3 Exceleram Black Sark PC10600/1333, CL9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      45,85 €
                                                                                                                                                          45,85 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HVR580E8DE entfernen be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      87,64 €
                                                                                                                                                          87,64 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV203I23DE entfernen CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      75,49 €
                                                                                                                                                          75,49 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV207BN5DE entfernen LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      18,48 €
                                                                                                                                                          36,96 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HVZPCDE entfernen Rechner - Zusammenbau

Alllllso soweit bin ich jez


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Sieht prima aus  Aber die Graka fehlt noch.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Achso du meist ich soll mein eigen beitrag erstellen oda was ?
ich will ja nix sagen aba ich hab wieder mal keine ahnung wie das funtz weil ich neu hier bin ^^


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2011)

rechner zusammenbau kannste dir sparen. guvk mal in meine signatur
ansonsten passt alles, obwohl der i7 schon übertrieben ist.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ja da is ja eben die frage welche ich jez nehm die 560 oda die 580


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Die muskeln von deinem Avatar auch ^^ naja ich bin eben gerne für alles gerüstet


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Wenn Du keine weiteren Fragen hast, passt das schon, jetzt ist es auch schon 

Falls doch, wäre ein eigener Thread sinnvoll.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2011)

also die GTX 560 TI von Asus oder gigabyte sind leise und leistungsstark


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

doch ich will noch wissen wie ich einen mach (thread) wie ihr da joinen könnt? und welche grafikkarte ich jez nehmen soll^^


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm sie einfach, das passt schon.
> Du kannst dann auch die Vengeance nehmen.
> 
> Nimm die Asus DCII.


Welche jez ich blicks nich mehr ^^


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> doch ich will noch wissen wie ich einen mach (thread) wie ihr da joinen könnt?


 Du warst noch nie in einem Forum oder?
Wenn du in eine Kategorie gehst, kannst du Thema erstellen klicken.
Da schreibst du was, und wir sehen es.


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ah viele dank das mach ich gleich ma^^


----------



## Kev95 (1. August 2011)

DaWali schrieb:


> Ah viele dank das mach ich gleich ma^^


 Dann können wir vielleicht auch nochmal geordnet Tipps geben.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Dann schreib auch gleich dazu, wie hoch die Auflösung Deines Monitors ist  Für die richtige Grafikkartenwahl.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2011)

zum beispiel bei grafikkarten ist dann oben der button "Thema erstellen". ich und quanti meinen die gleichen grakfikkarten


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Äh mein jeziger is 19 zoll mit 1400x900 aba ich bin auch ma überlegen mir einen neuen zu kaufen weil der hier hat kein HDMI anschluss

noch ma zum Thread wie erstelle ich son teil was mir grad machen ^^


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Hier geht das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=95


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Neue Beiträge
Private Nachrichten
Hilfe
Kalender
 Community
 Aktionen
 Nützliche Links
 Forenregeln
Neue Beiträge oda wad


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ok danke wie soll ich dat nenen^^


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Nimm was aussagekräftiges, wie z.B. Gamer PC


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Ok kannst du jezt da was schreiben ?


----------



## DaWali (1. August 2011)

Softiy kann ich dich als hilfreichen Experten zu meiner kumpel liste hinzufügen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Du gehst hier rein:
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme

Und klickst oben links auf "Thema erstellen" machst einen guten Titel (z.B. Gamer PC ) und schreibst dann rein, was du machen willst, was du hast und was du willst.


----------



## Jen (2. August 2011)

So ich hab jetzt noch ein Frage:
Ich will mir eine GTX 580 holen und da gibt es ja 2 von die 1,5 GB und die 3GB  welche sollte ich nehmen  70 euro Unterschied


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Dei 1,5GB Version reicht dicke.


----------



## Jen (2. August 2011)

sollte ich einen midi Tower oder einen big Tower nehmen  

ich tendier zum big Tower  falz ich aufrüsten will das ich keine Probleme damit bekomme


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Was willst Du denn aufrüsten? Für SLI/Crossfire oder eine Wasserkühlung wäre ein Big Tower interessant, sonst reicht imo ein Midi vollkommen aus.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Jen schrieb:


> sollte ich einen midi Tower oder einen big Tower nehmen
> 
> ich tendier zum big Tower  falz ich aufrüsten will das ich keine Probleme damit bekomme


 Auch mit einem Midi wird alles passen, die Bigs sind eig. nur für Wasserkühlungen!


----------



## Jen (2. August 2011)

ich dachte an so einen
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF X, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Das ist doch ein Big Tower


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem  Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster?


----------



## Dan19 (3. August 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Lancool K62 sehr. Ich habe (hatte) es selber ( musste es zurück schicken wegen einem Riss im Plexiglas) und fand es sehr einfach die Hardware einzubauen. Ich konnte meine Kabel so verlegen, sodass man fast gar keine mehr sehen konnte, weshalb ich finde, dass das Gehäuse ein gutes Kabelmanagement hat ( Habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten). Was auch sehr gut ist, dass die Lüfter und die Festplatten entkoppelt sind. Jedoch hatte ich deswegen ein Problem beim einbau meines CPU Kühlers (Corsair H50). Weil man die Lüfter nur durch die Entkupplungsringe hinten befestigen kann, waren die Schrauben des Radiators nicht lang genug um den Radiator mit dem Kühler zusammen am Gehäuse zu befestigen. Deshalb habe ich den Lüfter dann von der anderen Seite des Radiators montiert und den Radiator dann mit anderen Schrauben am Gehäuse befestigt. 
Wenn man jedoch einen normalen Luftskühler hat, hat man keine Probleme beim Einbau und man kann alles Problemlos ohne Werkzeuge montieren.

Und sorry, dass der Text so unstrukturiert ist. Hab ihn mit meinem Handy geschrieben


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Besser unstrukturiert als unlesbar 

Das K62 ist wirklich ein gutes Gehäuse, habe mich da auch mal eingelesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> Und sorry, dass der Text so unstrukturiert ist. Hab ihn mit meinem Handy geschrieben


 
Kauf dir doch einen PC, geht dann einfacher.


----------



## Dan19 (3. August 2011)

Mein PC liegt in Einzelteilen auf meinem Schreibtisch rum, weil mein Gehäuse kaputt war
Jedoch ist das neue heute angekommen und die Hardware wird gleich eingebaut


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> Mein PC liegt in Einzelteilen auf meinem Schreibtisch rum, weil mein Gehäuse kaputt war
> Jedoch ist das neue heute angekommen und die Hardware wird gleich eingebaut


 Ich hätte den PC ohne Case weitergenutzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Ein Case wird völlig überbewertet.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Case wird völlig überbewertet.


 Case? Wofür braucht man das? Mein Board hängt auf dem Rücken, der Monitor per Kopfgestell vor der Nase und das Netzteil ist auf der rechten Schulter


----------



## Dan19 (3. August 2011)

So PC ist im Case Jetzt muss ich nurnoch auf den Ram warten


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> So PC ist im Case Jetzt muss ich nurnoch auf den Ram warten


 Immer diese Warterei  

Ich will endlich brennende PCs auf Bildern


----------



## Dan19 (3. August 2011)

Ich soll meinen PC anzünden und dann auch noch Bilder davon machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Keine Sorge, der fängt von selbst Feuer.


----------



## Dan19 (4. August 2011)

Sowas macht dein PC?:O


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> Sowas macht dein PC?:O


 Sowas machen alle PCs, die wir konfiguriert haben 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## Jen (4. August 2011)

Sollte ich ein bestimmtes Betriebssysteme dazu kaufen?
Oder anderre Software?


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

Ohne Betriebssystem bringt dir der PC nix. ^^ Wenn du noch keins hast, würde ich dir Windows 7 64 Bit empfehlen.


----------



## Abufaso (4. August 2011)

Win 7 Home Premium. Ultimate oder Professional braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## tobibo (4. August 2011)

Genau.
Win7 Home Premium reicht völlig aus.
Allerdings musst du drauf achten, dass du die 64-Bit Version nimmst, da du sonst (mit der 32er) nur ~3,25 GB Ram nutzen kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Allerdings musst du drauf achten, dass du die 64-Bit Version nimmst, da du sonst (mit der 32er) nur ~3,25 GB Ram nutzen kannst.


 
Dafür gibts ein Kernel Patch.


----------



## tobibo (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibts ein Kernel Patch.



Klar, man kauft sich extra die 32-Bit Version um mal den "cool3en" Patch auszuprobieren


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ein Kernel Patch.


 Sei still jetz!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Klar, man kauft sich extra die 32-Bit Version um mal den "cool3en" Patch auszuprobieren


 
Falls man sich vergriffen hat, muss man sie nicht umtauschen.


----------

